# The Akron Brewing Company Beer finds



## bottlerocket (Aug 15, 2014)

While digging today at the bottle dump, at the same depth, these 2 "brothers" were laying by each other. I was running into shard after shard of broken glass and was relieved to find 2 complete beers intact. They are both crown top Beers from The Akron Brewing Company. One has "The Akron Brewing Company Akron O. Contents 12 1/2 FL OZ and the other one has "The A.B.Co contents 12 1/2 Fl Oz Akron O. They both have The Akrom Brewing Company logo embossed on the back. Wanting to research the years of these beers, I found a brewery site that talks about different breweries and The Akron Brewery was listed with their story. This makes them that much more collectable to me.Here are some excerpts from the story:*When statewide Prohibition took effect in May 1919, The Akron Brewing Company reincorporated as the Akron Beverage and Cold Storage Co., with capital stock of $500,000. **After the repeal of Prohibition in 1933, the city of Akron had two well-established breweries that resumed full production. The original Akron Brewing Company had completely dissolved, however, leaving a void in the local brewing industry which was soon to be filled by a new company. The name "White Rock Brewing Company" was briefly used. A new charter was filed in early 1934, however, renaming the firm as "Akron Brewing Company" (no "The"),  *I am thinking both of these bottles are pre 1919 due to the story and have "The Akron Brewing Company" rather than "Akron Brewing Company".This lead me to closley look at the bottles for any numbers or date codes. On the Bottle Marked "The Akron Brewing Company" There is a 17N-5. I am assuming this is 1917 On the bottle marked The A.B.Co. it has 18N-1 I am assuming this one is 1918. Does this sound reasonable?What do you think?


----------



## reach44 (Aug 16, 2014)

Coolness.  I haven't dug anything in forever.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 16, 2014)

I think your right.


----------



## ScottBSA (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice finds.  Do you live near Akron?  I have about 20 Akron beer and soda bottles.  Parts of most of the Akron breweries are still standing.  The Akron Brewing Co buildings are just north of I-76 in downtown Akron.Hope you find some more from Akron. Scott


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes. Akron is so rich in Brewery History. I don't have too many Akron sodas or beers BUT will find more. Akron is also rich in Dairy. I have many milks. I hope to find some local embossed medicines.


----------

